# kodak star 110



## pocketshaver (Nov 21, 2019)

got a few cameras at goodwill today.

Kodak star 110

bell and howell 28mm focus free  35mm

Minolta freedom tele   38 to 80mm zoom with macro


The Kodak star online support pages from Kodak, make it as if the camera can be used without the flash, but looking at the camera lens when the on/off button is turned to off, a shutter covers the lens. 

So is it possible to go flashless?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 21, 2019)

I have other 110s; I thought they were all mechanical and that the battery just operates the flash. Looking at pictures of the Star it looks like the On/Off lever is just for the flash (where it shows the lightning bolt arrow). Usually to advance film there's a wheel/lever on the bottom, and the lens cover slides back and forth by hand. I didn't think there was anything electrical that operates them.

I suppose leave the batteries out so the flash can't fire. Not sure why the lens cover would move when turning the flash off. I've had another plastic camera that the plastic sliding part didn't stay latched anymore, so if it's that it could be taped open with a bit of black or gray electrical tape.


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 21, 2019)

when the off button is turned to on, the shutter moves and a small hole appears over where the lens is. SHOULD I be able to turn it to on and see light through the camera? I cant do that with this one.

Also sadly the Minolta is a dead one. Things light up and turn, but the film take up spool turns in the wrong direction. And it cant grab the film leader.  Also on utube videos, the lens is supposed to operate once you install a battery and open the lens cover and hit the lens button. Mine does nuttin but blink the "film load error" icon on the lcd. 

The bell and howell is almost a success. It advances film but I THINK the take up spool doesn't advance it the correct length.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't know, maybe it depends on the camera. Seems like most any camera like that doesn't do anything but make that high pitched thyristor sound when the flash is turned on and it's warming up. Then there may be a small red light that indicates the flash is on. Maybe the Star is a later model and does more than most.


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 21, 2019)

I haven't found a complete manual online and the Kodak support site is rather limited...  it spends more time telling you how to put the wrist strap on versus loading in a film cartridge.

Actually im feeling somewhat happy as I figured it out. The hole in the slide activated by the on/off switch simply exposes the front of the shutter. Have to activate the little switch in film compartment to work the shutter.  I feel good now.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2019)

My experience has been that the shutter of 110 cameras must be cocked by hand when there is no film in the camera . The Advance mechanism does not tension the shutter unless there is actually film moving through the camera. You need to open the back and move a small toothpick like black lever to cock the shutter.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes, From my experience they need film to make the advance lever work. I have had a few and always use a dummy film to check if they function correctly.


----------



## IanG (Nov 30, 2019)

I wish 110 film was still available, 5x4 negatives on roll film - wonderful 

Ian


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 30, 2019)

IanG said:


> I wish 110 film was still available, 5x4 negatives on roll film - wonderful
> 
> Ian


they makes 110 film. or do you mean someother film type


----------



## compur (Nov 30, 2019)

^ I think he means 110 roll film, discontinued long ago, which produced  4x5" images on a very large roll.


----------



## IanG (Dec 1, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> > I wish 110 film was still available, 5x4 negatives on roll film - wonderful
> ...



The original 110 film size






Don't be deceived this is quite a large 110 camera, not likely to be mistaken for the later sub-miniature format.

Kodak had a habit of re-using names, Verichrome, Kodackrome etc as well as 110.

Ian


----------

